# Mini Excavator



## William (Oct 2, 2017)

So for once I am renting instead of buying!

Anyhow, thinking of a mini excavator to dig some drains, retaining walls, electrical runs (100 amp), and some plumbing (water spickets).

What's the learning curve here? I've ran back hoes, but a 4 handle control. Some of the work is close to the house/foundation so am a bit concerned.

As Judge Sneils says, the world needs ditch diggers to!

Thanks,

William


----------



## Rig2 (Sep 3, 2018)

If you have ran a backhoe before the mini will be easy. Usually forwards and backwards are on sticks with foot pads. Just remember which direction you are when you swing cab around fully. The blade in front of the tracks make it easy to remember front/back. When swinging cab around some cabs stick out past tracks and some don't . Check in open area so in close quarters you know your clearance. Controls are usually joysticks and and can vary from model to model. Sometimes they can be jerky at an idle. If you bump up throttle a tad it will be smoother until you get comfortable and go full throttle. You will most likely need to go full throttle when digging to have any lifting ability. You may want to see what different buckets are available. Widths and capacity's can make a huge difference in time. If laying pipe/conduit, a flat bar welded across teeth can give you a smoother trench bottom.
Call 811 before digging. I think they have to mark within three business days. Hand dig when within two feet of marked lines. I usually do three. Markings/flags can be way off.
Oh yeah. When filling up with diesel, everyone I have used, burps before it is full and I end up getting diesel on my pants. I watch guage and 3/4 is full in my book. Wearing diesel all day sucks.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

I think a toro dingo with a trencher will do most of the work. Many places have these for rent for about $100 a day.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Or a ditch witch trencher. Some can be had for less than the dingo rental.


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

Too bad you're not in Mount Holly NJ! There's an amusement park here called "Diggerland" where they have a bunch of heavy machinery that you can operate. I actually went there to learn how to use an excavator before I rented one.

I ended up not renting one as I was able to find a person to hire that would do it for cheaper, but it was still fun... i mean, educational!


----------



## HomerGuy (Jun 5, 2017)

They are very easy to use. Start with a spot away from the house, get a feel for it, and then you will be ready to work up against any obstacles.

I rented a 1.5-2 ton machine to dig downspout drains, and my wife (who has zero experience using any tools) was running it no problem.

We we as fast or as smooth as someone that runs them all day? No. But it was fun and made the job super easy.


----------



## William (Oct 2, 2017)

Hi guys,

Thanks for all the information. Is there a method to keep the stick plumb/vertical when the tracks are on a slope? For instance you want to dig a vertical trench, but the machine is on a slope. Is there like a auto leveling or something?


----------



## HomerGuy (Jun 5, 2017)

William said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Thanks for all the information. Is there a method to keep the stick plumb/vertical when the tracks are on a slope? For instance you want to dig a vertical trench, but the machine is on a slope. Is there like a auto leveling or something?


You can use the blade to push up the downhill side of the excavator. Its not much, but it would help. You can see it in this video:






Also, make sure to keep the tracks pointed up and down the slope, not side to side.


----------



## Rig2 (Sep 3, 2018)

Make pad in front of your trench line with spoils from a different spot. The more level the better. Drive the mini onto pad. Start your trench and with those spoils extend your pad down trench line. When you have gone as far as you can, move onto your newly built extended pad. Then keep the trench going through the pad. This way the mini is always on level ground and can keep the trench vertically level.

Then when it's time to back fill start on the other side. So you are always on level ground use the pad spoils to full in trench.

Don't know if I am clearly explaining it. Build pad. Trench. With spoils extend pad. Move onto extended pad. Tench through pad. Extend pad. Repeating. Always keeping mini level on pad.

Or you can cut into the slope and make a more level starting pad area that is tracks wide. This way takes longer since you will be cutting the slope before digging trench.

I have also used railroad tiesthat I moved with the bucket and put it in front of the blade. Put blade down on top of tie and used that to make the mini level. Then slide another tie under mini tracks with bucket. Not exactly the best and safest way but was the only option in a very sloped tight site.

Make sure you always have the seatbelt on and if at anytime you don't feel safe stop and re-evaluate you game plan. You don't ever want to get in a spot you can't get out of.


----------



## Grass Clippins (Apr 30, 2018)

@William Do it. Get the excavator. I rented one last month and wish that I would have done it long ago. It's a lot of fun and easy to figure out. The place I rented from offered a weekend rate. Delivered Friday morning and picked up Monday morning for 1.5 the daily rate. I'd check into that.


----------



## William (Oct 2, 2017)

Thanks all, I really appreciate it all.


----------

